# Progress on Outdoor Over Turned Smoker... and more questions



## EPS (Aug 11, 2021)

I've cleaned it up some and worked on some configurations with the old smoker parts that I have on hand.

As you can see, there is a gap between the smoker "insert" and the oven. Would a rope gasket like what is on my wood stove door work to fill that space?

Also, the insert is pretty rusty on the inside. Will that be a sanitary issue when I go to smoke some meat?

Thanks Again.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Aug 11, 2021)

Won’t know until you build a fire and see how the temps run in your insert.


----------



## Chasdev (Aug 12, 2021)

Figure out a way  to mount the cylinder on top of the base rather than inside it.
Look for "cut off" pieces of steel at a welder's shop or scrap yard that would make a platform to sit on the top of the bricks.
You might use a square and have a hole cut in the center and maybe even have the points of the square cut down to form a circle,
While at the welder's shop just ask how much he would charge to make an adapter to fit on the bricks.
As to rust, spray the interior with Pam and do a few test fires spraying more Pam after it cools.
The rust will get trapped under the hardened Pam.
You can also use lard applied by hand, but that's pretty messy.


----------



## motocrash (Aug 12, 2021)

It appears to me from the diameter of the ECB that a 55 gal steel drum might be right diameter to sit on there.
If it is, I'd cut a drum to reduce the height and roll with it.


----------



## EPS (Aug 12, 2021)

motocrash said:


> It appears to me from the diameter of the ECB that a 55 gal steel drum might be right diameter to sit on there.
> If it is, I'd cut a drum to reduce the height and roll with it.


Would the ECB even be needed or can I work with just the lid?


----------



## motocrash (Aug 12, 2021)

EPS said:


> Would the ECB even be needed or can I work with just the lid?


What is your inner diameter of the steel band?
I suggest you measure it in a few places...


----------

